# KRASNOGORSK | 1 Crocus City | 217m | 51 fl | U/C



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Krasnogorsk (100,000 inh.) is the administrative capital of Moscow Oblast and a satellite city for Moscow. Here, on Myakinino floodplain, Crocus group owner and developer Aras Agalarov is planning to build a huge skyscraper cluster, about as large as Moscow City.


mr. MyXiN said:


> *Большой рендер:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

Second Moscow IBC?


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

korea2002 said:


> Second Moscow IBC?


Kind of "the Oblast IBC". This is clearly Agalarov's idea and Moscow gov-t can't finance it (because beyond of Moscow city limits). However, it's less than 1 km close to MKAD and has it as the only access road to Crocus. (if they haven't cancelled the bridge over Moskva river)


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Very ambitious project, what are the actual chances for this? Does anyone have any pictures from the site?


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

A very old photo from the future construction site


Kirgam said:


> * 06/06/09*
> Вот тут, по всей видимости, когда-нибудь и построят новый офисный комплекс
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

O___________________O

wow, thats all


----------



## Kaiser Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2011)

Krasnogorsk was the last town I was expected to find in Supertol section :nuts:


----------



## borza (Dec 11, 2007)

Kaiser Ferdinand said:


> Krasnogorsk was the last town I was expected to find in Supertol section :nuts:


Indeed, but it's actually just Moscow


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

This is little more than a vision.

Moscow now has a reputation of over promising and under delivering. The IBC is still incomplete after more than two decades since its unveiling. The Russia tower has been cancelled. The Mercury tower features some of the most garish glass since the 80's. Another half dozen tower still sit in the ground. 

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

mg:

Really nice!


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

Hed_Kandi said:


> *This is little more than a vision.*
> 
> Moscow now has a reputation of over promising and under delivering. The IBC is still incomplete after more than two decades since its unveiling. The Russia tower has been cancelled. The Mercury tower features some of the most garish glass since the 80's. Another half dozen tower still sit in the ground.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.


Why is it proposed then?


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Los Earth said:


> Why is it proposed then?


Because the developer has intention to build this on his own (not Moscow) land and plans to start this this year


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

dars-dm said:


> Because the developer has intention to build this on his own (not Moscow) land and plans to start this this year


Oh, then it isn't a vision


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

With enough money this can be build, but all at once will be hard.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Some details (from citytowers):
Tower 1 - Mixed usage, 217m
































































Tower 2 - hotel - 177m:


----------



## Gedimin (Jan 4, 2011)

very "original" towers

copies of the leadenhall building, triangular 1WTC and infinity/evolution tower


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Nice renders. ^^Not every turning tower is a copie of another turning tower, if so you can also say that every box is a copie of another.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i dont like this turning tower too much, but i love how it fits into the whole cluster perfectly :cheers:


----------



## Gedimin (Jan 4, 2011)

tim1807 said:


> Nice renders. ^^Not every turning tower is a copie of another turning tower, if so you can also say that every box is a copie of another.


when i see that at least 2 buildings's design was stolen, it' s easy to believe that projects of the rest of them were 'dreamed out' the same way

btw, who has copypas... i mean designed them?


----------



## Bassik (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice project! :cheers:


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey, Dars Dm, here is a tip. Moscow Oblast has NO CAPITAL!!!

The largest city in Moscow Oblast is Balashikha with 215,353 people. And by the way, all of Moscow Oblast's administrations are in the city of Moscow.

Krasnogorsk is just a city in Moscow Oblast, that's it.


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

What's the height of the tallest building? will it be higher than the Moscow City?


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

~320m i think


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Los Earth said:


> What's the height of the tallest building? will it be higher than the Moscow City?


looking at the renders i would say between 300m and 350m :cheers:


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

There are many wonderful skyscrapers.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i hope to see more renders soon. it's hard to see some of the skyscrapers clearly and they don't seem as real now, so i can't really say too much about their individual designs, but as one skyline it looks amazing :cheers:

and also for anyone wondering if moscow skyline would be visible from here. It's rather small in the background then. The distance is a bit over 20km.


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

dars-dm said:


> ~320m i think





KillerZavatar said:


> looking at the renders i would say between 300m and 350m :cheers:


Why thank you, even though I want Ziller Zavatar to be the one who is right,
because the height is taller :cheers:


----------



## ultEmate (May 5, 2010)

http://crocusgroup.ru/objects/mfk/


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ on the first picture it looks a bit like singapores skyline :cheers:


----------



## Nneznajka (Apr 19, 2008)

wow !


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

ultEmate said:


> http://crocusgroup.ru/objects/mfk/


Now we need to compare a photo of Crocus city to Moscow City!


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow for a city of its size, it would be an unbeliveable cluster ! I hope the towers are placeholders because they look too obviously similar to many buildings from around the world


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Kopacz said:


> Wow for a city of its size, it would be an unbeliveable cluster ! I hope the towers are placeholders because they look too obviously similar to many buildings from around the world


i really do not think so. they look like they be built that way :cheers:


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

Aha I found it!









by: __5__
Moscow International Business Center



> Originally Posted by ultEmate


Crocus City


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

http://crocusgroup.com/objects/crocus-city/

New renders of the buildings proposed to be built
Sorry couldn't upload images here


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Russia definitely likes these strange designs. The density is just amazing.


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

*Buildings most likely to be built*

BTW isn't Krasnogorsk part of the new Moscow expansion so now it's part of Moscow and so it has it's name too?


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Great Project but not the best place.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

looks like a quite dense cluster of towers :cheers:. Love it!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very good....:cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Donald Trump Planning Skyscraper in Moscow

The Moscow TimesNov. 12 2013 00:00 Last edited 18:49

U.S. tycoon Donald Trump, while in Moscow for the finale of his Miss Universe pageant Saturday, announced that he was planning to build a skyscraper in the Russian capital.

"I have plans to start business in Russia," Trump said, Itar-Tass reported, "I am currently in talks with several Russian companies to build a skyscraper on the model of Trump Tower in New York." The businessman did not name his partners or the size of the investment.

Trump Tower, located on 5th Avenue, is 58 stories high and contains offices, apartments and a hotel.

Araz Agalarov, the billionaire owner of Crocus City Hall, the Miss Universe venue, said his company had "started talking about joint work in the field of real estate a few days ago" with Trump.

Tweet
inShare


----------



## Redmadhatt3r (Nov 30, 2013)

^^ November 2013, I think, it's not gonna happen


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Redmadhatt3r said:


> ^^ November 2013, I think, it's not gonna happen


http://streetgazette.com/2013/11/13/donald-trump-will-construct-a-skyscraper-in-moscow/ ?


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

An amazing vision. I can't believe there will be a second IBC-like cluster so soon!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*26/08/2014*


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*09/09/2014*


Tyrikan said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

**RS** Thanks for creating new threads on Moscow developments.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Progress by far


DmitryV said:


> Прогресс, есть - минимум три больших колонны/опоры уже видны. Поимому они круглосуточно работают на всех объектах там.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello. While under construction the first skyscraper I'll show you a new visualization. I apologize in advance for the bad english. As we can see planned 15 buildings 150+. That is almost the same as in the MIBC. The truth must be said that on average they are 50 meters lower than the buildings in the International Business Center. 2 and 3 the picture to see the road to the bridge in the background. This boundary Krasnogorsk and Moscow. Although I'm an optimist in life, only 3 of the skyscraper (3 Picture) will built over the next 5 years. What will happen next, we will see later.


mr. MyXiN said:


> *Обновили рендеры*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

From a helicopter


Aleksey said:


> Свежее фото от Марины Лысцевой
> http://fotografersha.livejournal.com


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

DmitryV said:


>


...


----------



## ekko (May 3, 2014)

Slow, but grows!


VitaliyVV said:


> *Фото: 15.08.2015*
> 
> 20150815_165341(0).jpg


----------



## ekko (May 3, 2014)

Crocus City general view



INFLAMES said:


> ^^ *Click to zoom*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

So there is now a building buit. But who knows, what the status of this project is right now?


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

So there has been some progress on that building. But does anybody know, what status the project has now? Will it be realized?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Nationalized, resumed. Should be completed later this year. Will be occupied by Moscow Province government, extending from building on right.


----------



## Green_Plant (Apr 20, 2017)

I thought it was on hold.


----------

